# ikea detolf question :)



## pretzelpixie (Mar 12, 2015)

hey i was wondering if it could be used for crested geckos and if so ideas on heating would be cool thanks


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

Someone on here did exactly that and posted pictures etc, have a search in the forum you should find it. It looked awesome.

Edit:

I'll save you the hassle!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/1055819-completed-crested-gecko-build.html


----------

